# Problemas con amplificador Yorkville 6040



## wattalex (Ago 29, 2010)

hola  amigos      alguien  puede alludarme con un ampli yorkville es*QU*e ase unos dias me lo  trajeron a rreparasiony pues estaba dañado  un canal ya le canbie transistores resistencias y todo  lo* QU*e se le daño  y pues sele *QU*ito  el  corto  pero  de todos modos  suena asi  como   rajado  y pues ya le ise de todo  y pues ya no  se *QU*e aser por eso  rrecurro  a ustedes por favor ayudenmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  jejeje. gracias por su  atencion.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola. Y que le has cabiado al amplificador?. Sube algunas fotos de la reparacion e indicanos cual es el proble concreto. O sea que entendemos por SUENA RAJADO.

saludos y suerte

PS veo si tengo el esquematico y te lo subo

Juan Jose


----------



## wattalex (Ago 29, 2010)

pues mira lo *QU*e pasa   es*QU*e  nadamas trabajan  una parte de transistores los *QU*e estan  marcados  con la letra A    y los demas no  ya vez *QU*e el  ampli  es clase h  y pues    voy a tomarle fotos y las subo pero  le cambie los transistores amplificadores los *QU*e estan  pegados al  disipador de calor  tambien  varios *QU*e son preamplificadores y pues nadaaaa *QU*e funcione


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 29, 2010)

Bueno, te paso el esquematico. Notaras que NO es un amplificador facil de reparar. tiene muchos transistores y protecciones. Deberas comprobar mas de uno transistores y componentes. Creo que tendras que estudiarlo un poco antes de seguir con la reparacion. Pueden ser componentes truchos o bien tienes quemada la parte de predrivers estc...

suerte y saludos

Esperamos las fotos.

Juan Jose


----------



## wattalex (Ago 30, 2010)

orale grasias juan jose   por el  diagrama voy a che*C*arlo  y pues comento  como  me fue   voy a cambiar todos los transistores del  pre  espero *QU*e funcione jejeje.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2010)

Wattalex, no estás escribiendo en un chat.
Por favor, usá las letras que corresponden. La K no es un comodín y no reemplaza a otras letras.

Considerá esto una advertencia.


----------



## wattalex (Ago 30, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaa disculpen por la ortografia.   ya  tratare de  escribir bien  y pues bueno  entrando  a lo  del  ampli yorkville  pues les contare que ya esta funcinando   el  probema estaba en  los transistores  desde el   q7b hasta el q19b y  tambien  tenia muchas resistencias  dañadas me fue de mucha alluda el  diagrama *QU*e me facilito  juan jose bueno   pues en  estos dias pongo  las  fotos de donde estaba el  problema


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 30, 2010)

Bueno espero que funcione la unidad. No se si es tuya o no, pero debes asegurarte que funcionen las protecciones ya que es una unidad mjuy grande y si no andan bien puedes dañar (seguro) los altavoces. 

Y sigue los consejos de Cacho, vas a obtener mejores resultados de un foro muy completo como este si te espresas bien y planteas tus problemas o inquietudes claramente.

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## alexis y leidys (Sep 7, 2010)

bueno un consejo facil en la cual ya pase por eso en las señales de la etapa final llaban unos resistores fusibles ya teniendo el diagrama puedes mirar cuales son y trata de mirar si estan en buen estado 
otra cosa trata de probar con el limitador desactivado y revisa si los integrados operacionales estan en buen estado


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 7, 2010)

wattalex dijo:


> aaaaaaaaaaa disculpen por la ortografia. ya tratare de escribir bien y pues bueno entrando a lo del ampli yorkville pues les contare que ya esta funcinando el probema estaba en los transistores desde el q7b hasta el q19b y tambien tenia muchas resistencias dañadas me fue de mucha alluda el diagrama *QU*e me facilito juan jose bueno pues en estos dias pongo las fotos de donde estaba el problema


 
Hola. Y como te ha ido con la reparacion?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## wattalex (Sep 7, 2010)

a disculpen  amigos es que  he tenido  mucho trabajo pero  pues como  dice alexis y leidys uno  de los problemas estaba en las resistencias fusible y pues los operacinales estaban  bien pero  de todos modos  los cambie  y hasta ahorita el  cliente no  me a reclamado  eso  quiere decir  que sigue funcionando  sin problemas. aaaaaaa otra cosa  disculpen  la ignorancia pero  como  se suben las fotos a este foro??  para que yo  suba  unas de la tarjeta del  ampli de las partes donde estaba la falla de todos modos le cambie 25 transistore de potencia , un monton de resistencias y varios zener jejeje.


----------



## alexis y leidys (Sep 8, 2010)

carachas  si me dices con tiempo yo monto un almacen para que me compraras los repuestos ami


----------

